# My dastardly scheme to steal the neighbor's cat



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

OK, so my neighbor rescued this kitten that had been dumped at the feral colony she helps feed. She's been fostering it for now. We hoped it would become her furever home, but neighbor is not bonding with her, complains she's not a lap kitty, and now has her eye on another kitten that was dumped at the colony, but her husband told her only one cat.

Our situation: We have 2 rescue kitties, 7 yo spayed females, bonded pair. We got them when they were around 4.5 years old. One of them (Lickorish) is extremely jealous of the other (Squeek), and their former foster mom said Lickorish would attack other cats that got close to Squeek. In addition, LIckorish needs meds every day for asthma, and we have to keep a close eye on them so Squeek (aka piggy panda kitty) doesn't steal her food, esp since LIckorish requires 15 minutes of petting before she'll start eating. So adding another cat is going to be a bit of a challenge.

Sooo, neighbor has gone away for the holidays, returning Jan 2, and we are cat-sitting. I've started with the blanket swapping so they can start smelling each other. Next step is to bring the kitten home and put her in a room by herself, so they can smell each other thru the door with no actual contact. Problem we have with that is that our kitties have come to know that a closed door means they are going to the vet, or getting their nails clipped, so not sure if they'll even come around to sniff it out. Also, we only have a few days. We also need to find a baby gate...

Anyway, we told the neighbor that we might steal her, and she didn't seem too bothered by it, so, any advice here? My main concern is getting my 2 to accept her, and not attack her. (btw, mine are 13 lbs each, kitten is 9 lbs)


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Slow is the name of the game. The more they get familiar with kitten the more they will accept her.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Perhaps you could feed your cats close to the door and see how they react.

I suppose there's no way the husband could be won over (two kittens keep each other busy, etc.)


----------

